# Busted!!!



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

This is a friend of mine,we'll call him "Sneeky Johnny"..  He was sneeky till someone put the headlights on him when he was north of the point "wackin and stackin"... Him and his bud had caught and released 2 before the rest of the point moved in..


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice.....*

Great fish!!!!


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

You like apples...... How you like them apples C...........lin....der


----------



## BaitWaster (Jan 8, 2004)

I know that guy! Usually grumbling about not catching anything.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

BaitWaster said:


> I know that guy! Usually grumbling about not catching anything.


 Yeap,I've heard that too,Bernie,but now it's just "Coulda caught at least four or so more if'n that dude in the camper hadn't shined dem headlights on us"...............


----------



## J Johnston (Nov 24, 2003)

*Busted*

Glad to be Busted in that way!  

Kenny I still can't believe ya heard about it on the pier that quick.News travels mighty fast on that little island.  

Bernie I'll have to edit my comments,don't want to be classed a grumpy old f##t. 

GREAT to have such good friends to share the stories with,thats half the fun  

Even better to have a recent story to tell all mine were getting old!  

Johnny


----------



## BaitWaster (Jan 8, 2004)

Noticed I didn't eveb say " Purty feesh!" My bad.  

See ya on the beach.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

*kingfish*

i love apples kingfish. got some of my own posted from yesterday! so i guess the question is do you like apples k...ing.....fish................................................


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*I also like apples you two..*

But would rather comment on the nice fish Johnny caught,and the way in which he was caught.. 

Clinder and Kingfish,keep your eye on this board next mo,should be postin some nice pics of drummies,yes drummies not apples..


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

im ready for drummies over apples  or whatever anyday!!!! 

*kingfish*

you like drummies?howd you like dem drummies!!!!k.i..ng...fis..h.................


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

I started another thread so as not to interrupt this thread but it was deleted, so I guess our discussion ain't gonna happen on this board. too bad, I won't corrupt this thread any further, should have put it somewhere else first, most likely file 13.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

it was deleted???why???


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Glad he got BUSTED  and sweeeeeet fish, I hope he gets BUSTED again real soon.

King and Clinder carry it to Private Messages and let this man have his moment.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

nice moment! and again nice fish


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Nice catch


----------



## spooled (Nov 24, 2005)

thats a big fish! how you catch those? what size line?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

spooled said:


> thats a big fish! how you catch those? what size line?


 20lb line,soak a mullethead,and put in lots of time. THEN MAYBE you'll get ya one...


----------



## chipotle (Nov 24, 2005)

alesome fish ready for one like it or at least five pounds smaller


----------

